

Is the Bitcoin bubble about to burst? - mboses
http://guru8.net/2013/11/is-the-bitcoin-bubble-about-to-burst/

======
retube
I wish I could vote this post down, an empty article with no insight that gets
it completely wrong in the very first sentence.

~~~
deadpixl
i wouldn't get too worked up. i skimmed it and then noticed that the author is
a 9-year-old school boy from Uganda, not exactly a financial analyst on Wall
Street. That's what we get for having an open community and embracing all
posts.

------
markild
Another reminder of Betteridge's law of headlines[0]?

[0]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

------
debugunit
Awesome article. Can we see the perl script that wrote it?

~~~
floobynewb
lol

------
atoponce
Whether you're a Bitcoin hater or fanboi, you can't ignore that there is
"something there". Every time someone predicts the Bitcoin bubble burst, and
it's correct, it comes back faster, harder, more profitable, and becomes more
resilient after the fact.

Personally, I'm enjoying watching the anthropological and economical impacts
of Bitcoin on our culture. It may end up doing nothing long term, and just a
crypto kiddie hobby, but it may also turn heads, and cause concern for legal
regulation by law makers.

/me grabs the popcorn.

------
andyhmltn
Whenever the bitcoin price hits a new benchmark ($50,$100,$500 etc) there are
a bunch of posts saying it will eventually burst.

This one really doesn't provide any insight as to why the author thinks so.

------
eterm
Maybe.

That's all anyone can say to "Is the <noun> bubble about to burst?".

If it was, it would have burst already. If it weren't, it wouldn't be a
bubble.

That leaves, "Maybe.".

------
thearn4
Has HN become the new /r/technology, or something?

